# Bad News about Chytrid



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.berkeley.edu/news/media/rele ... ngus.shtml


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

WOW, not good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

on the positive side, we maybe able to ease up a bit that it was purely a "new" disease spread by infected xenopus...

but now that its opened a new can of worms, and we're sitting in the dark again why frogs are dying.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Doug,

Did you see the following quote from the article? 
"The genotypes of our fungi in the Sierra are not that different from genotypes found around the world," said Taylor. "That means there must be someplace else on earth where this fungus is endemic. One would guess that the frogs living where the ancestral population of this fungus is located would not be affected that badly. We could then try to determine the mechanisms those frogs use to resist the pathogen."" 

Xenopus.... 

Ed


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

yes i noticed that after my friend Onetwentysix pointed it out on AIM.

Off the top of my head, (disregarding the properties of other amphibian species' skin) I know that Xenopus has studied (not just for genetics) the antibacterial and antifungal properties of their skin. They used Xenopus once to make an antibiotic.


----------

